# Touch in stone chips, or Machine Polish first?...



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

As per the title really - I'm trying to work out if there's a right or wrong way here.

I noticed on the car I bought last week that there were, and are, a number of stone chips that need touching in, and flatting back. But I'd also like to get going with the rotary too, as I feel this MAY give me a helping hand in recognising whether the finer scratches that currently look like they need touching in, could actually be corrected with the rotary.

so, what would you do?...

Machine Polish First?
or
Touch in stone chips first?

The decision's yours  :thumb:


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Well i would have thought if you touch em in first you most likely will remove most of it via machine and polish compound ? If you polish it first then the chips fill up with white polish so that has its drawbacks lol ?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

IMO just touch up stone chips, I use Chip X then after a period of time when road rash had built up I then have the area resprayed.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Never polish it first, it will round the edges off and the paint will never stick. 

I made a detailed thread a while ago with a little guide. 

Have a search


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=282300


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Fill, paint,cure, sand, polish. That's how I tackle stone chips.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks for all your comments/votes. Looks like I'll be buying a stone chip kit first. :thumb:

sicksate : I looked at your thread. You done an amazing job, but I REALLY don't think I'll be scotching the paint - my nuts aren't big enough for that!!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kriminal said:


> Thanks for all your comments/votes. Looks like I'll be buying a stone chip kit first. :thumb:
> 
> sicksate : I looked at your thread. You done an amazing job, but I REALLY don't think I'll be scotching the paint - my nuts aren't big enough for that!!


I recommend the chip x paint touch up system, very good :thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I recommend the chip x paint touch up system, very good :thumb:


I was just looking at that, funny enough. I bought it before when I had the A3.

I was also TRYING to look at the Dr Colorchip ones too; as you're now able to purchase from the UK, but it looks like their site is down. I used this stuff on a previous TT (mk1) and it done a really good job.

The only difference/problem is the two cars above both had 'flat' red colours. The one I've got now is flat at some times, metallic others, and pearlescent under different lighting, ie. colour changing.

So it could be a challenging one, me thinks. But a chip filled is better than a chip empty. :thumb:

The Chip Ex road rash kit is at £37.99 at the moment, which doesn't seem a bad buy to me.

Whaddya think?

PS. Actually. I do wonder if just buying the touch up paint from Audi, and working with that would do the same trick? Opinions?


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Sorry if i have missed it but what colour car is it? Dolphin grey ?
I ask as some colours lend themselves to touch ups and others don't lol


----------

